# My Moebius Jupiter Two



## Captain Han Solo

*My Moebius Jupiter Two.UPDATE!!WORKING FUSION CORE!*


----------



## JohnGuard

HOW DO YOU BUILD SO FAST????????????????????


i just opened my box...........


----------



## Captain Han Solo

JohnGuard said:


> HOW DO YOU BUILD SO FAST????????????????????
> 
> 
> i just opened my box...........


 

The Kit is NOT fully cemented at this time. It is still basically dry fitted together as I wait for the aftermarket Parts from Paulbo(Paragrafix) and the lighting Package from my friend Randy (Voodo-FX).

The Interior is Airbrushed....I haven't decided weather or not to make opening hatches yet..Or if I want retractable Landing Gear..This build is Far from over...


----------



## falcondesigns

A great looking ship from a great modeller.I know this is still a WIP and it will be outstanding when finished.Kudos Mark!


----------



## SJF

Even not quite finished it's still a very impressive build. I love the figures. Do they come with the ship? 

Sean


----------



## Captain Han Solo

SJF said:


> Even not quite finished it's still a very impressive build. I love the figures. Do they come with the ship?
> 
> Sean


 
Thanks!

No the figures do not come with the ship. They are the Robinson Family figure set that Lunar Models Produced years ago..

I need to detail the faces ETC.. The seated figure is Customized by me, originally he was a standing figure.The rest of the family will be in place shortly, Including the Robot and Dr. Smith..I might add that the Robot is in Scale,,the old Diecast Polar Light/Playing Mantis figure IS NOT.


----------



## liskorea317

falcondesigns said:


> A great looking ship from a great modeller.I know this is still a WIP and it will be outstanding when finished.Kudos Mark!


Yes! It really is a great job!


----------



## Dar

beatlepaul said:


> The Interior is Airbrushed....I haven't decided weather or not to make opening hatches yet..Or if I want retractable Landing Gear..This build is Far from over...


I was thinking about it also. But decided against it. I really dont like the idea of cutting into the kit. Plus the fact that there will be some material loss with cutting which will leave a slight gap which will have fixed with some addtional plastic strip on the door or frame. It will be kinda noticable taking away from the overall look of the exterior.(at least for me, im not to good at the scratchbuilding) I think its best for modelers who are going to enter them in contests.(like Ducttape) That way they have something to showcase as Herb said. But for modelers like me who do it for home display only, its probably not neccessary.

Now the interior door is a different matter. I dont think it will be as noticable.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Bloody Righteous Build Paul !


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Dar said:


> I was thinking about it also. But decided against it. I really dont like the idea of cutting into the kit. Plus the fact that there will be some material loss with cutting which will leave a slight gap which will have fixed with some addtional plastic strip on the door or frame. It will be kinda noticable taking away from the overall look of the exterior.(at least for me, im not to good at the scratchbuilding) I think its best for modelers who are going to enter them in contests.(like Ducttape) That way they have something to showcase as Herb said. But for modelers like me who do it for home display only, its probably not neccessary.
> 
> Now the interior door is a different matter. I dont think it will be as noticable.


I agree with you Sir!

This kit is sooooo well made, I may not bother to have the doors open and close...It's simply that good.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadflea

WOW very kool build i am not into the sci fy stuff yet but you guys keep pulling at me it looks great


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Ductapeforever said:


> Bloody Righteous Build Paul !


 
Many, many thanks Sir!

I humbly accept your Kind words! But again, the build is far from over...It's just the begining!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

falcondesigns said:


> A great looking ship from a great modeller.I know this is still a WIP and it will be outstanding when finished.Kudos Mark!


 
Many thanks my friend!

You are the True Jedi Master, I am only still a Padawan


----------



## spock62

That looks great for a kit that's not finished yet! What, may I ask, is the color/paint that you used for the hull?


----------



## moebiusman

Fantastic work, I have yet to get a J2 here in Canada but its comming next week.
Yay cant wait to see more of your build, all these pics of your kit are super. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The photos just blew me away! It will be really awesome, with the lights and other parts!


----------



## bert model maker

OUTSTANDING BP ! Very impressive. 
Bert


----------



## Captain Han Solo

spock62 said:


> That looks great for a kit that's not finished yet! What, may I ask, is the color/paint that you used for the hull?


 
Thanks!

I used Tamiya "MICA SILVER"
(TS-76) Spray Paint. I swear by Tamiya Spray Paints..they are as good as as an airbrush! It gives the ship a nice Silver/ Grey Finish.

The finish drys fast and IS very durable..Even with constant handling no finger prints etc..(After it fully dries of course!) However, It stinks to high heaven LOL!!! I recommend doing it out doors.

I will be making several color corrections to the interior, when I finish I will post the Pics for you guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666

beatlepaul said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I used Tamiya "MICA SILVER"
> (TS-76) Spray Paint. I swear by Tamiya Spray Paints..they are as good as as an airbrush! It gives the ship a nice Silver/ Grey Finish.
> 
> The finish drys fast and IS very durable..Even with constant handling no finger prints etc..(After it fully dries of course!) However, It stinks to high heaven LOL!!! I recommend doing it out doors.
> 
> I will be making several color corrections to the interior, when I finish I will post the Pics for you guys.:thumbsup:


What color did you use on the walls. It is cold in NJ, so I am looking for something to brush on I guess.


----------



## spock62

beatlepaul said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I used Tamiya "MICA SILVER"
> (TS-76) Spray Paint. I swear by Tamiya Spray Paints..they are as good as as an airbrush! It gives the ship a nice Silver/ Grey Finish.
> 
> The finish drys fast and IS very durable..Even with constant handling no finger prints etc..(After it fully dries of course!) However, It stinks to high heaven LOL!!! I recommend doing it out doors.
> 
> I will be making several color corrections to the interior, when I finish I will post the Pics for you guys.:thumbsup:


Thanks, I'll have to pick up a can or two this weekend.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

jaws62666 said:


> What color did you use on the walls. It is cold in NJ, so I am looking for something to brush on I guess.


 
:wave:

I used the same color Moebius recomended in the color chart..Sand..through an airbrush.


----------



## rkoenn

Looks great and you must have put in some time to get it to this point so quickly. Are the crew from an episode when they lost their faces? Just kidding and not being a LIS junkie, like I am for the original Star Trek, I wouldn't be surprised. But again, looking good so far. Mine is way down the list for building but it will get done some day.


----------



## jaws62666

beatlepaul said:


> :wave:
> 
> I used the same color Moebius recomended in the color chart..Sand..through an airbrush.


I dont want to sound like a newbie, but I have an airbrush I never used, I just got a great compressor from Home Depot ( 2 gallon with regulator and came with nailer, tire inflater and and various attachments for 69.99) What are the best ready to use airbush paints , and how much pressure do i use for painting, mine goes to 100 psi.


----------



## Mark Dorais

WOW.....she's beautiful!


----------



## teslabe

jaws62666 said:


> What color did you use on the walls. It is cold in NJ, so I am looking for something to brush on I guess.


I sold my house back in 05 and now live in a two bedroom apt., so spray painting anything had been a big pain.....:freak: This is what i came up with to get the job done. I use a cardboard box big enough for the kit I'm working on and I got the cheapest bathroom exhaust fan from Home Depot, about $20.00, and ducked it out the fireplace flu or a window using a piece of cardboad to block the outside air. 20"x20"x20" is as big as I've gone with this so some of my painting had to be done elsewhere, but this worked for most of my build, I hope this helps.:wave:


----------



## xsavoie

Can hardly wait to see your Jupiter 2 with it's landing gears on,preferably in a sand base like diorama setting.Fantastic paint job.Glad to see the Polar Lights figures seem to be in scale.But still one girl,Dr.Smith and Robot missing from the original AURORA L.I.S. kit release.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

xsavoie said:


> Can hardly wait to see your Jupiter 2 with it's landing gears on,preferably in a sand base like diorama setting.Fantastic paint job.Glad to see the Polar Lights figures seem to be in scale.But still one girl,Dr.Smith and Robot missing from the original AURORA L.I.S. kit release.:thumbsup:


 
Thanks!

But again, the figures are from* LUNAR MODELS* Not the Polar Lights/Aurora Kit.

And the set does include the whole Family/Robot/Dr.Smith and Maj. West.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Here is a profile shot of my Ship with the Landing Gear(unpainted).

Currently, It's Landing gear is Up in an In flight Position.

I know a lot of guys here prefer it with the Landing gear Down, But I personally Like it with the Gear Up...With a option to later display it with the Gear down ....Or when I decide to make it a Working Landing Gear...


To me, the Jupiter Two was 95% Of the Time Crashed anyway..Plus I think it looked the best in the special effects shots from the Original Pilot..


----------



## kimba32003

beatlepaul said:


> Here is a profile shot of my Ship with the Landing Gear(unpainted).
> 
> Currently, It's Landing gear is Up in an In flight Position.
> 
> I know a lot of guys here prefer it with the Landing gear Down, But I personally Like it with the Gear Up...With a option to later display it with the Gear down ....Or when I decide to make it a Working Landing Gear...
> 
> 
> To me, the Jupiter Two was 95% Of the Time Crashed anyway..Plus I think it looked the best in the special effects shots from the Original Pilot..


That's looking pretty damn awesome Beatlepaul, your paint job on the hull looks very nice indeed ! I prefer mine in the inflight mode too, there's just something about the hull contours, the shape.....it just looks awesome !
please post more pics as you progress !!

regards
Wayne


----------



## ClubTepes

teslabe said:


> I sold my house back in 05 and now live in a two bedroom apt., so spray painting anything had been a big pain.....:freak: This is what i came up with to get the job done. I use a cardboard box big enough for the kit I'm working on and I got the cheapest bathroom exhaust fan from Home Depot, about $20.00, and ducked it out the fireplace flu or a window using a piece of cardboad to block the outside air. 20"x20"x20" is as big as I've gone with this so some of my painting had to be done elsewhere, but this worked for most of my build, I hope this helps.:wave:


Dude. Even WITH that set up I'd be concerned about any paint mist overspray settling around the room.

Looks like too nice of a room to risk it.

Paint in the parking lot.
So any overspray goes on other peoples cars.
Like what someone did to me years ago.


----------



## teslabe

ClubTepes said:


> Dude. Even WITH that set up I'd be concerned about any paint mist overspray settling around the room.
> 
> Looks like too nice of a room to risk it.
> 
> Paint in the parking lot.
> So any overspray goes on other peoples cars.
> Like what someone did to me years ago.


I've had no problems with overspray yet, I do short, light coats and let the fan pull all the mist out of the box before I do the next coat. This works very well, as I get a better finish on the larger parts that might show flaws in the paint job.....:thumbsup: I use the vacuum to get rid of paint powder build-up in the box and lay down new paper before each coat, that keeps the dust under control. I did my FS's hull in here and the finish is smooth and flawless. I do tape newspaper around the table bottom to protect the stuff underneath. Here is a newer picture in my two bedroom apt., the first one I posted was my old one bedroom. I now have a hobby room to work in, plus you have to make due with what you've got to work with.....:wave:


----------



## AJ-1701

beatlepaul said:


> Here is a profile shot of my Ship with the Landing Gear(unpainted).
> 
> Currently, It's Landing gear is Up in an In flight Position.
> 
> I know a lot of guys here prefer it with the Landing gear Down, But I personally Like it with the Gear Up...With a option to later display it with the Gear down ....Or when I decide to make it a Working Landing Gear...
> 
> 
> To me, the Jupiter Two was 95% Of the Time Crashed anyway..Plus I think it looked the best in the special effects shots from the Original Pilot..


Mark that is just beautiful..:woohoo: for an unfinished kit you blow my stuff away  

My J2 is still in transit between US & OZ and then it'll be a while before I kick mine off. Like the flying sub I'm going to wait and see what AM parts turn up and are worth getting or that I can afford. 

I know what you mean about the inflight mode look... But Rons super art work on the cover just screams for a dio base and besides how would you power the lighting let alone display it inflight with out comprimising the hull??

Again it looks excelent :thumbsup: and something to aspire too.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

AJ-1701 said:


> Mark that is just beautiful..:woohoo: for an unfinished kit you blow my stuff away
> 
> My J2 is still in transit between US & OZ and then it'll be a while before I kick mine off. Like the flying sub I'm going to wait and see what AM parts turn up and are worth getting or that I can afford.
> 
> I know what you mean about the inflight mode look... But Rons super art work on the cover just screams for a dio base and besides how would you power the lighting let alone display it inflight with out comprimising the hull??
> 
> Again it looks excelent :thumbsup: and something to aspire too.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks my Friend.
> 
> You are way too kind,..Your work is awesome and I look forward to seeing you J-2!
> 
> I agree about Ron's Art work, Simply Beautiful:thumbsup:
> 
> However, to me Personally, as cool as the Landing gear is,I think I will go a different route!
> 
> Like I said, most of the time the thing was crashed,Less than a handfull of episodes showcased the landing with the gear.
> 
> To Me..the ultimate way to display this model is on it's Launch Cradle.
> 
> 
> ...To Be Continued.....


----------



## JohnG7

*Newcomer admiring pics*

Beatlepaul, thanks for the images of your stunning craftsmanship. Although I'm a leg man myself, I guess you have to go with your heart and build the flying config. Your pics are collectibles in themselves!


----------



## hedorah59

That is looking fantastic! I really like the colors you used. I can't wait to see it all lit up!


----------



## xsavoie

An alien planet base diorama underneath would make it perfect.Don't forget to leave some space on the base for a possible future Chariot to be added to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Dorais

Wow......Now that's Gorgeous!!!! Beautiful work.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Ok Guys...Here are a few more Pics.

I did some major work to the Astrogator.

I repainted it, added the "swirl" on top of the Miniature ship Inside, I cut the little Holes out around the Lower half of the astrogator.

I also scratch built the little stool that comes out of the Astrogator..I credit my fellow modeler DUCT TAPE FOREVER With the Idea...More to come..


----------



## teslabe

beatlepaul said:


> Ok Guys...Here are a few more Pics.
> 
> I did some major work to the Astrogator.
> 
> I repainted it, added the "swirl" on top of the Miniature ship Inside, I cut the little Holes out around the Lower half of the astrogator.
> 
> I also scratch built the little stool that comes out of the Astrogator..I credit my fellow modeler DUCT TAPE FOREVER With the Idea...More to come..
> 
> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/888/1000190q.jpg


Very nice work.....:thumbsup: Something I could never do, only wish....


----------



## AJ-1701

Sweet. :thumbsup:

The swirl on the little astrogator ship finishes it off nicely.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Spectacular Paul, just superb ! The Astrogator mods I found make a huge difference.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Paul, the red measurement marks around the astrogator, are those decals or am I going to be going insane doing those myself??


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Ductapeforever said:


> Spectacular Paul, just superb ! The Astrogator mods I found make a huge difference.


 
Many Thanks Sir!

And Thanks to you and Gary Kerr for the Reference Pics!!!

Yes, It really adds to it. It was also a Lot of fun doing..It actually locks in Place if I want to..I used some sheet styrene Inside the Astrogator to form a Little "Clip" if you will.

I also added(not seen in these Pics), The Decals and Detailed the Joy stick control area..

More to come:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Paul, the red measurement marks around the astrogator, are those decals or am I going to be going insane doing those myself??


 
Not to worry..It's a Beautiful Decal provided with the kit!:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns

outstanding work,as usual.....


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Ok fellas more progress...

I have..Scratch built an opening Airlock door, as well as the controls inside the Airlock.
Scratch built more ladders going down to the lower deck
Scratch built a Space Pod to view inside the airlock...








Again, this is a work in progress..There are a few things that need cleaning up etc...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Looking in from the Airlock...



Comming up the elevator from the lower level....


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Robinson/Dr.Smith/Robot figures...Scale perfect with the Moebius kit...






And correct scale 1st and second /third season weapons...




TO BE CONTINUED......


----------



## SJF

Scratch-building the space pod is an inspired touch! 

Very nice job all around! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## JohnG7

*Thank you Beatlepaul!*

Seeing a build this good-- of a kit this good-- truly blows me away. The pic where you're standing inside the elevator is just like the grand tour scene from "The Reluctant Stowaway." Fantastic and stunning.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Mark , Beautiful work. Good to see someone else taking some chances. The effort paid off in a major way. I salute you...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Ductapeforever said:


> Mark , Beautiful work. Good to see someone else taking some chances. The effort paid off in a major way. I salute you...


 
Again my friend, I have to give credit where it is due, YOUR WORK inspired me to really go all out on this Kit!!!

In Particular the opening Hatches!!I am VERY pleased with the results!!

And I HAVEN'T EVEN ADDED THE LIGHTS YET!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

You executed the procedure with the skill of a surgeon. Masterful technique for a very dicey and dangerous move. I was sweating bullets when I started cutting mine. But if you take your time the result is more than worth it.


----------



## Dar

Very nice job BP.:thumbsup: You and Duct are brave. I dont have the guts to open the exterior hatch.:lol: I just dont have faith that I can make it look seamless. Perhaps I will give it a try one day with one of my spare kits. You guys should do a tutorial on opening that hatch.


----------



## Gemini1999

beatlepaul said:


> Again my friend, I have to give credit where it is due, YOUR WORK inspired me to really go all out on this Kit!!!
> 
> In Particular the opening Hatches!!I am VERY pleased with the results!!
> 
> And I HAVEN'T EVEN ADDED THE LIGHTS YET!!!!:thumbsup:


BP -

Care to share your technique for opening the hatches? Tools, methods, etc.
I'm not too sure if I'm brave enough to give it a go, but I'd be interested in hearing how you approached and executed this. At this point, I'm only planning on finishing the airlock with adding the "missing" wall and a few details. I might even detail the inside of the main hatch so it looks like the other hatches on the J2.

Bryan


----------



## XMAN64

great pics....at first look iI thought it was finished.......can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## bert model maker

There is one word i have used most of my life to express my thoughts & opinion when I observe something truely magnificent & that word is " OUTSTANDING ! " Very nice B.P. & Duct.


----------



## scifimodelfan

Nice job on your JP2, looking good. I can not wait to start mine. I have those figures also and the Robinson's in there first season outfits. I never thought about it but you are so right they are a perfect scale. I wish I had gotten the weapons when they were out.


----------



## j2man

I have the same characters, but am missing Will and Penny. I wasn't satisfied with the Robot as was, so I sculpted his main body with what I thought was a proper contour. Duct's work has also inspired me to add the sliding hatches. I finished the exterior, but still have to finish the the inside airlock hatch. I also have the 35th scale Lunar Pod. I haven't tried to fit it in, but will be check on it shortly. I'll post a few pics soon. Good work guys! Your tubes are magnificent.


----------



## Chuck Eds

Beautiful work, now slow down a little & give the rest of us a chance to catch up!!


----------



## scifimodelfan

Not sure if I dare try and open the hatches. Would hate to mess it up


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Chuck Eds said:


> Beautiful work, now slow down a little & give the rest of us a chance to catch up!!


 
Many Thanks...

Again, this ship is STILL in Progress and not completed by any Means....More Scratch Building/Photo Etch Parts/Lighting, Fiber optic Lighting...Motorized parts..Possible Manually operating Landing Gear...PHEW!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard

*Top bubble fit.*

:thumbsup:Hello every one & Happy new year!
Beatle paul your J2 is outstanding! I just recieved mine today, And it is awsome.
I have a question,As i was checking through the box to make sure every thing is there, I noticed that the top clear bubble part 91 that assembles to the top J2 hull has two connector pins on it's bottom.However there are no holes on the top hull for the bubble to fit flush against the hull. Hence the bubble has a half inch gap when seated to the top of the hull.Is this an error,Or did you sand down the locator pins on the bottom of the bubble? Any help appreciated.
I'm not working on the kit yet,And as time permits looking through the instructions carefully...But maby i missed something? so far it looks like all pieces are there,& none of the parts are warped as i had read some folks received warped fusion cores. Aside from the top bubble issue this seems to be a fantastic and highly accurate kit! The two hull halves fit together flawlessly with no gaps at all. Thanks to all at MOEBIUS for bringing this beautiful kit to us!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

spocks beard said:


> :thumbsup:Hello every one & Happy new year!
> Beatle paul your J2 is outstanding! I just recieved mine today, And it is awsome.
> I have a question,As i was checking through the box to make sure every thing is there, I noticed that the top clear bubble part 91 that assembles to the top J2 hull has two connector pins on it's bottom.However there are no holes on the top hull for the bubble to fit flush against the hull. Hence the bubble has a half inch gap when seated to the top of the hull.Is this an error,Or did you sand down the locator pins on the bottom of the bubble? Any help appreciated.
> I'm not working on the kit yet,And as time permits looking through the instructions carefully...But maby i missed something? so far it looks like all pieces are there,& none of the parts are warped as i had read some folks received warped fusion cores. Aside from the top bubble issue this seems to be a fantastic and highly accurate kit! The two hull halves fit together flawlessly with no gaps at all. Thanks to all at MOEBIUS for bringing this beautiful kit to us!!:thumbsup:


 

Double check mate...I think the Instructions may have reversed the Bubbles , The one for the Astrogator is Flat, The upper hull bubble has Tabs to slot into the opening..You may need a Hobby Knife to open the Tab mounting area...No big deal!


----------



## bruce3318

That is awesome!!! Could pass for a set piece!!!!


----------



## spocks beard

*Problem solved!*



beatlepaul said:


> Double check mate...I think the Instructions may have reversed the Bubbles , The one for the Astrogator is Flat, The upper hull bubble has Tabs to slot into the opening..You may need a Hobby Knife to open the Tab mounting area...No big deal!


:thumbsup:Yep, there were two tab openings in the upper hull that just needed to be opened up.I used a hobby knife and carefully trimmed out the flash & the bubble fits perfectly! I'm currently finishing up my 1/350th scale seaview,But with the excitement of having this J2 kit delivered, I had to open it up and test fit a few of the peices.I'll definately be going over the instructions and test fitting parts before any real assembly starts.She is a beauty,& if mine turns out half as good as your's sir...I'll be a very happy modeler!! Those lunar figures go great with the kit as well Thanks for the help mate!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

spocks beard said:


> :thumbsup:Yep, there were two tab openings in the upper hull that just needed to be opened up.I used a hobby knife and carefully trimmed out the flash & the bubble fits perfectly! I'm currently finishing up my 1/350th scale seaview,But with the excitement of having this J2 kit delivered, I had to open it up and test fit a few of the peices.I'll definately be going over the instructions and test fitting parts before any real assembly starts.She is a beauty,& if mine turns out half as good as your's sir...I'll be a very happy modeler!! Those lunar figures go great with the kit as well Thanks for the help mate!!


No worries!!I am Glad you have it squared away:thumbsup:

Gary Kerr did an Amazing Job engineering this kit...It basically builds itself!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

beatlepaul said:


> Robinson/Dr.Smith/Robot figures...Scale perfect with the Moebius kit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And correct scale 1st and second /third season weapons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED......


Mark,

Are these figures still available somewhere? Who's are they? Lunar Models figures?
Where and when did you get yours? They look great!

Also, very nice work! Sure makes me want to give it a try!

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo

MonsterModelMan said:


> Mark,
> 
> Are these figures still available somewhere? Who's are they? Lunar Models figures?
> Where and when did you get yours? They look great!
> 
> Also, very nice work! Sure makes me want to give it a try!
> 
> MMM


Many Thanks Sir.

Yes those are the Lunar Models Figures.
They scale perfectly with the Moebius Kit, and whoever originally sculpted them for Lunar, did an amazing Job!!I still need to detail the faces and such.

I bought them over Ten years + ago from Lunar Directly, when Mike Evans was still the owner..So sadly, I don't think you can easily get them anymore.Perhaps EBAY???? The John Robinson in the Jet pack I picked up from Lunar again as part of the first season uniform set they had, about five years ago When Randy was running Lunar.

I have another set somewhere unpainted and in the box..Got to see if I can dig them out. Sorry I couldn't help more my friend.


----------



## spocks beard

beatlepaul said:


> No worries!!I am Glad you have it squared away:thumbsup:
> 
> Gary Kerr did an Amazing Job engineering this kit...It basically builds itself!


Granted the Jupiter kit has more pieces, If it's the same gentleman that engineered the big flying sub kit the J 2 should pretty much build it's self.I built the flying sub and was amazed how quickly and easy the assembly was!

I'm very happy MOEBIUS has done these larger scale Irwin Allen kits.
If they are done up right, They can be of prop quality!


----------



## phantom11

Oh my God... what a beautiful ship!

Haven't cracked mine out of the box yet; not sure where I'll put the build up when I do, but seeing the wonderful job you've done on yours, I can't bear to keep mine packed up any longer!

Thanks for sharing, Paul!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Well Guys, I have just recieved the Decal/Photo-etch set from Paragrafix.

*They are beautiful:thumbsup:Sincere Thanks Paul.*

I have just added the Paragrafx stuff to the Main Ship controls(under the main viewport) and the effect is stunning...I'll post the Pics soon...



*To be continued......*


----------



## XMAN64

I'm looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Paulbo

You're quite welcome, Mark! :wave:


----------



## XMAN64

I'm so looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

XMAN64 said:


> I'm so looking forward to seeing this.


 
So Sorry for the delay my friends...Family, Kids, Band,etc, Blah, Blah...

Hope to have more Pics by the weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## j2man

Those resin figures with the exception of Major West and the Robot were knock offs of the original mattel switch-n-go playset. I had them as a youth, and my big brother chewed the head off of Will Robinson. I was traumatized over it all. You can still find the kit from Lunar Models on ebay sometimes. Or you can do a search on switch n go figures. There are some re-cast of them including the bloop. Those however do not come with the robot. If it's true that Moebius has plans for the 1 35th scale robot then no worries at all.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

j2man said:


> Those resin figures with the exception of Major West and the Robot were knock offs of the original mattel switch-n-go playset. I had them as a youth, and my big brother chewed the head off of Will Robinson. I was traumatized over it all. You can still find the kit from Lunar Models on ebay sometimes. Or you can do a search on switch n go figures. There are some re-cast of them including the bloop. Those however do not come with the robot. If it's true that Moebius has plans for the 1 35th scale robot then no worries at all.


They* ARE NOT* knock offs of the figures from the Switch and Go set.

They are original Sculpts done by Lunar Models Many, Many years ago in 1/35 scale.

However Lunar did recast the Switch and Go figures to be displayed with their 2' Jupiter Two.

Perhaps you had them Confused......


----------



## j2man

I have the sculpts and they are re-cast from the switch n go playset.


----------



## j2man

Don west is the only change (from sitting) and the robot. Smith a little different. Will, Penny, Judy, John, and Maureen are the same.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

j2man said:


> I have the sculpts and they are re-cast from the switch n go playset.


Why not post pictures of what you have?......


----------



## Captain Han Solo

The Lunar Figures ARE NOT recasts of the old Switch and Go Figures.

They were Patterned by the Great Jim Key...in 1/35 scale...

Here are pictures of the original Switch and Go Figures(1/25) and the Original Sculpted Lunar Figures(1/35)..

LUNAR 1/35 FIGURES....







Mattel Switch and go figures(1/24/25)






As I said before...Lunar did recast the Mattel figures for the Big 2' Jupiter Two at a later time.....*But those figures (Mattel) are NOT in Scale with the Moebius Kit.*


----------



## jaws62666

You can still get the mattel switch and go figures on EBay . Reasonably priced i must say LOL
http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-MATTEL...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a6bac23b


----------



## bert model maker

BP, you used tamiya mica silver in the rattlecan right ? what did you prime it with, if you primed it ? Can you post another picture that shows more light on the landing gear ? it is hard to se in the shadows.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

bert model maker said:


> BP, you used tamiya mica silver in the rattlecan right ? what did you prime it with, if you primed it ? Can you post another picture that shows more light on the landing gear ? it is hard to se in the shadows.


Howdy Bert!

Yes Sir, More Pictures Comming!! However I did not Paint the Landing gear as my Model is in the In-Flight/Crashed Position...I took that picture to see what it looks like with the gear down(GREAT!!)..

To be honest, I DID NOT PRIME the hulls before spraying the Tamiys Mica Silver..Just really washed them and Cleaned them up..

_*To be Continued.....*_


----------



## bert model maker

thanks Bp. i wanted to see what the legs looked like from the kit. all the pictures i have seen show them in shadow, or from above. i want to see a ground level shot from a low angle.


----------



## XMAN64

*Beatlepaul wrote:*


> So Sorry for the delay my friends...Family, Kids, Band,etc, Blah, Blah...


Please .....no rush.....family is much more important than all of this....we can wait.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

OK Fellas..Sorry for the delay..

I have installed a working fusion Core and Upper Bubble Lighting effect, With electronics supplied to me by Randy at Voodo-FX.(Many, Many, Thanks Randy!!!!!).

I first opened up the Space Pod Bay and made a Working Hatch on One Side Only! If I Made the entire Hatch work, It would prevent me from making the Landing Gear Retractable at a Later Date.

You will see I mounted the "Push Button" Switch just inside the Bay.
You hit the button once and the Lights slowly power Up..Then go into a Take Off stage..Then hit the button again, and the Lights speed up to "In Flight Mode"..Hit the button again, and it drops down to hover or Landing Mode,..Once again and It powers off!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

And here are some Pics.......











Again this is still a work in progress...Next up will be pictures Of Paragrafx's Beautiful Pho Etch Parts/Decals..
As well as Landing gear, Lighted Wall beams, Lighted Interior..ETC..

*TO BE CONTINUED......*


----------



## falcondesigns

What a great modeller can do,and a great lighting package to go with it!Fantastic work,Beatlepaul.


----------



## Gemini1999

BP -

I like the incorporation of the Space Pod bay door(s). There were times that I wanted to do that, but it would require moving the hatch to another location so both halves could slide open all the way.

I also like the look of the lights for the fusion core and dome - I wasn't aware that VoodooFX had made a light kit for the 18" J2, though. I've been waiting to see a completed kit with fusion core lights.

The model looks great - I can't wait for more pics!

Bryan


----------



## Seaview

Thanks for the tip on Tamiya Mica Silver, BP! I just ordered 2 cans, but already primered my hulls.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Gemini1999 said:


> BP -
> 
> I like the incorporation of the Space Pod bay door(s). There were times that I wanted to do that, but it would require moving the hatch to another location so both halves could slide open all the way.
> 
> I also like the look of the lights for the fusion core and dome - I wasn't aware that VoodooFX had made a light kit for the 18" J2, though. I've been waiting to see a completed kit with fusion core lights.
> 
> The model looks great - I can't wait for more pics!
> 
> Bryan


Many Thanks Sir!!

Yes Give Randy a Call.It's not really a Kit. *It was put together with the electronics available from Voodofx!*


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Seaview said:


> Thanks for the tip on Tamiya Mica Silver, BP! I just ordered 2 cans, but already primered my hulls.


 
Your welcome Sir!! It really looks awesome!


----------



## BARRYZ28

I was never a fan of this show but this model is freekin sweet!
Is the interior going to be completely lit as well?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

BARRYZ28 said:


> I was never a fan of this show but this model is freekin sweet!
> Is the interior going to be completely lit as well?


Yes the interior will be completely lit as well.

I am currently working out the way to have the lighted wall beams and such...

But first I need to post the Pics Of ParaGrafx's Beautiful Photo Etch/Decals Parts!!!!


----------



## bert model maker

both hobbyshops i have do not have mica silver, they have silver leaf & bare metal silver. How does it compare with the silver you used on your SFM jupiter 2 BP ?


----------



## Proteus

*My sensors indicate...........A Fantastic Modeller*

BP,

Excellent engineering on the bay doors!!! Remarkable craftsmanship and detail. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Proteus said:


> BP,
> 
> Excellent engineering on the bay doors!!! Remarkable craftsmanship and detail. Congrats!!!!


 
Thank you Sir!!!!!

I humbly appreciate it!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Never having assembled a fusion core first, my impressions of what I have seen from photos and movies of all lighting kits is that the LEDs that lit at any given time provide a strong light that together, somehow obfuscate the light emitted by each LED individually, reducing somewhat that beautiful effect we see in the fusion core of the hero, in which the lights seem to be more ..., say, separate.
Would it be just a false impression caused by photos and movies?


----------



## Y3a

The Space Pod Dropping sequence uses a Chaser system like they used at movie theater marquees at the time (mid-1960's) it used actual light bulbs, one per frame on the core. It was also used on many 3rd year shots. That system does look like most of the LED systems offered for this kit. Perhaps you might want to add "blinders" to that system if you are trying to isolate the light from each LED. 

For me, I remember the 1st year Jupiter 2 with its mechanical 6 light bulbs rotating system. Because of my other hobby interests I was familiar with RC equipment, and model railroad items too. I worked at a hobby shop for 8 years part tie just to get the discount for my model airplane addiction...... Anyway, for me the mechanical look is what I was after. Here is the parts list for the stuff needed to spin stuff inside your Jupiter 2:

Gearbox - Northwest Short Line 28:1 ratio and 5/32 diameter axle(or brass tube)
Motor - any small model railroad motor will do. I use Protopower 1" long can motor
6 light bulbs and sockets. I use 6v threaded bulbs.
1 9V battery connector. for the small light bulbs (no resistors)
1 4AA battery holder for motor power. 
the rest of the stuff should be in your crap boxes of modelling left overs.


----------



## liskorea317

bert model maker said:


> both hobbyshops i have do not have mica silver, they have silver leaf & bare metal silver. How does it compare with the silver you used on your SFM jupiter 2 BP ?


amazon carries it Bert!
http://www.amazon.com/Tamiya-Spray-...e=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1265734027&sr=1-1


----------



## bert model maker

thanks for the link, looks like that is going to be a popular color.


----------



## Les Walker

This and other Moebius J2 related threads are what pulled me in to join this site, so just wanted to let you all know, this is some fun stuff to read! 
I am building my old 12" PL kit, and it's nowhere as nice of course, but I am learning a lot just reading this. Hope to get this kit soon myself.

Anyway, great info on J2 buildups in general and great thread! I'm following it with great interest.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Y3a said:


> The Space Pod Dropping sequence uses a Chaser system like they used at movie theater marquees at the time (mid-1960's) it used actual light bulbs, one per frame on the core. It was also used on many 3rd year shots. That system does look like most of the LED systems offered for this kit. Perhaps you might want to add "blinders" to that system if you are trying to isolate the light from each LED.
> 
> For me, I remember the 1st year Jupiter 2 with its mechanical 6 light bulbs rotating system. Because of my other hobby interests I was familiar with RC equipment, and model railroad items too. I worked at a hobby shop for 8 years part tie just to get the discount for my model airplane addiction...... Anyway, for me the mechanical look is what I was after. Here is the parts list for the stuff needed to spin stuff inside your Jupiter 2:
> 
> Gearbox - Northwest Short Line 28:1 ratio and 5/32 diameter axle(or brass tube)
> Motor - any small model railroad motor will do. I use Protopower 1" long can motor
> 6 light bulbs and sockets. I use 6v threaded bulbs.
> 1 9V battery connector. for the small light bulbs (no resistors)
> 1 4AA battery holder for motor power.
> the rest of the stuff should be in your crap boxes of modelling left overs.


Thank you very much, Sir.
Fernando


----------



## mmmmp

Mr. BeatlePaul, 

I've been following the progress of your ship...it's really nice. Beautiful - it's art.

I was lucky enough to recieve my J2 in mid-January....*way* before I thought it would arrive. I had absolutely no intention of starting it as I plan to move in 6 months and don't want anything damaged in the move. After seen your first pix, well, I started some sub-assy work, some detail painting and some larger hull /floor / soffit painting. Now, other than deciding on my lighting approach...this thing is almost 80% completed! (lot's of hours, but so little 'messing around')

I cannot believe how easy this kit is to make look good. I was so wary of the freezing tubes and some other clear parts - but Moebius makes everything so well it's been a breeze. Even brush-painting the 'raised panels' on the bulkheads was a snap. No masking required - just use a good sable brush and take it slow. (I used Taymia light sand and Humbrol flat paints for details.)

So, in addition to my admiration of your build, I want everyone to know: If I can make this project look great, *anyone* can. It's not yet presentable for pix, but they're coming.

Just remember - make sure to wash / soak all parts before you get started. Usually I don't, but Moebius uses a very heavy release agent and it might create problems. There was a thread about this recently - glad I read it before I started.

Best, 
Mark


----------



## Captain Han Solo

mmmmp said:


> Mr. BeatlePaul,
> 
> I've been following the progress of your ship...it's really nice. Beautiful - it's art.
> 
> I was lucky enough to recieve my J2 in mid-January....*way* before I thought it would arrive. I had absolutely no intention of starting it as I plan to move in 6 months and don't want anything damaged in the move. After seen your first pix, well, I started some sub-assy work, some detail painting and some larger hull /floor / soffit painting. Now, other than deciding on my lighting approach...this thing is almost 80% completed! (lot's of hours, but so little 'messing around')
> 
> I cannot believe how easy this kit is to make look good. I was so wary of the freezing tubes and some other clear parts - but Moebius makes everything so well it's been a breeze. Even brush-painting the 'raised panels' on the bulkheads was a snap. No masking required - just use a good sable brush and take it slow. (I used Taymia light sand and Humbrol flat paints for details.)
> 
> So, in addition to my admiration of your build, I want everyone to know: If I can make this project look great, *anyone* can. It's not yet presentable for pix, but they're coming.
> 
> Just remember - make sure to wash / soak all parts before you get started. Usually I don't, but Moebius uses a very heavy release agent and it might create problems. There was a thread about this recently - glad I read it before I started.
> 
> Best,
> Mark


 
Many Thanks for your kind remarks!!!

Yes please do show us Pics of your build when you get the chance!
ENJOY THE BUILD!!!


----------



## mmmmp

>Many Thanks for your kind remarks!!!
>Yes please do show us Pics of your build when you get the chance!
>ENJOY THE BUILD!!

I'm loving it! Was in-progress on a Taymia 1:16 Electra-Glide and the J2 is the only other model I could compare the quality. (The Charriot and Pod are also excellent.

Since I have your 'ear' I was wondering if you knew if Moebius would sell me a replacement Astrogator decal? (It sort of disintegrated when I tried to apply it - I think I left it in the water too long) I only ask as I didn't want to start a seperate thread. Also, I hand-paint almost all details, so to purchase the TSDS decals would be too pricy for one detail. I can Photoshop one, but that's a last resort.

If you can point me in the right diection that would be great.
Keep up the great work - HT really is an inspiration.
Mark


----------



## KhushbuMalik

Hi,

Gr8!! 


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Buick Steering


----------



## bert model maker

mmmmp said:


> >Many Thanks for your kind remarks!!!
> >Yes please do show us Pics of your build when you get the chance!
> >ENJOY THE BUILD!!
> 
> I'm loving it! Was in-progress on a Taymia 1:16 Electra-Glide and the J2 is the only other model I could compare the quality. (The Charriot and Pod are also excellent.
> 
> Since I have your 'ear' I was wondering if you knew if Moebius would sell me a replacement Astrogator decal? (It sort of disintegrated when I tried to apply it - I think I left it in the water too long) I only ask as I didn't want to start a seperate thread. Also, I hand-paint almost all details, so to purchase the TSDS decals would be too pricy for one detail. I can Photoshop one, but that's a last resort.
> 
> If you can point me in the right diection that would be great.
> Keep up the great work - HT really is an inspiration.
> Mark


Get a set of Henrys Jupiter 2 decals, at TSDS.


----------



## mmmmp

>Get a set of Henrys Jupiter 2 decals, at TSDS.<

Actually, today I used Photoshop and created a 'trial' graphic. Once it was zoomed-down and printed to thick sticky white paper it looked as good or better than the Moebius decal. (Just needs a touch of color for the numbers)

As I mentioned, I do most detail work by hand. (Or creating graphics in the computer.) But, I agree - Henery's decals are excellent and they made my Pod look great - w/photoetch and some hand detailing. 

So, now on to the clear parts behind the freezing tubes...not sure how to tackle this yet. I'm thinking light bare-metal for highlights - gells for the back and white lights for illumination. 

Man - this is fun!
Mark


----------



## bert model maker

henry has THAT covered as well, his decals have the clear blue material i believe that addresses that area.


----------



## bert model maker

What kind of paper ? is that from an office supply store ?


----------



## Paulbo

Bert - your local office supply store should have full-sheet label material that you can print out whatever you want on. Buying the small packs (5 or 10 sheets) is expensive per-sheet, but the 50 or 100 packs are relatively cheap. Of course if you only need a few, then the 50 or 100 packs are overkill.


----------



## bert model maker

I always thought about hard to find or old decals that have no replacements. Kind of a peel & stick method for some rare times that it would look ok.


----------



## Paulbo

The major downside, though, is that it's much thicker than decal film. Also, the adhesive is "wet", so when it dries out the label will fall off.

It's good for MMMP's tests, but I don't think you'd want to use it for the final product.


----------



## mmmmp

>The major downside, though, is that it's much thicker than decal film. Also, >the adhesive is "wet", so when it dries out the label will fall off.<
>It's good for MMMP's tests, but I don't think you'd want to use it for the >final product.<

Well said. However, in this *specific* application, the heavier stickypaper is in fact better because it's going over a clear part. (Some of which will be seen from the back..where I do not wish the numbers to be seen. Just a white 'rim' if you will.)

Decals should be seen, but not noticed...if ya' know what I mean.

FWIW - I ordered the MiM Fusion Core. It was cheap enough to give me some insight on what was out there. There other kits might be better, but I figure this will get me started...I plan to make another in-flight ship anyway so why not?

I'll do a follow up when I receive it. (Or when I'm in the poor-house)

Best, 
Mark


----------



## Paulbo

Ahhh. I thought you were doing that as a test. I must have mis-read. Thanks for the update.


----------



## mmmmp

Ooops...Okay, last post on this:

In fact, I located my home-brew decal to the 'upper-lip' of the 'dish' on the Astrogator - *not* the clear bubble itself. I guess that's why it looks okay once I numbered and put in some red highlights. I know this sounds obsessive, but these little details are things I ususally rush through and spending extra time really makes a difference.

My other 'experiment' was figuring out a way to paint the individual 'squares' on that big, clear panel beside the Red-Ball. I started with Taymia clears and a toothpick, but it was taking a long time and it needed at least 2 coats. I ended up using a Q-Tip, dabbed it in the paint, and gently touched each square. They still need 2 light coats, but I got a really nice definition and it didn't run into the dividing areas. Plus, it's acrylic, so it will wash off if needed. I'm really sorry I can't post a pic right now - soon brothers...as soon as it's worthy of display.

Mark


----------



## bert model maker

What clear colors are you going to use amber and , ? For the framing that is between the small squares, paint those on the front side so that if any clear paint gets on the framing from behind, it will not be able to show through on the front side.


----------



## mmmmp

>What clear colors are you going to use amber and , ?<

I used, red, green and blue. 

>For the framing that is between the small squares, paint those on the front >side so that if any clear paint gets on the framing from behind, it will not be >able to show through on the front side.<

Yup, we think alike sir! I've already mocked this up....how do I post pix? I think I'm running into a size limit problem. (Just bought a camera yesterday.)

My pix are 4 megs....how do I shrink them to fit. I know NOTHING about digital cameras.

Mark


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Hi Guys!

Just an update, I am still working on my J-2, Just got sidelined with my other 'Hobby"..

More Pics to come this week:thumbsup:


----------



## XMAN64

Good to hear.....Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## bert model maker

beatlepaul said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just an update, I am still working on my J-2, Just got sidelined with my other 'Hobby"..
> 
> More Pics to come this week:thumbsup:


BP, you have a PM.


----------



## Tim Nolan

I've enjoyed following your progress on this fine build BP. Very inspirational. I am in the process of gathering parts for my own build. I've talked to Randy at VoodooFx this week, getting the electronics squared away and hope to add "just a bit more" with use of another board and some fiber opics to boot. Between your build and the "Studio IS" build from the guy in Japan, it's getting me motivated to dive into this kit. I have a good friend currently building one as well, and saw his a few weeks ago in progress, what an outstanding kit this turned out to be, everything we all had hoped for. 

These kits become an obsession, a labor of love for many of us, and it shows in work such as yours. The term "Museum Quality" definitely comes to mind viewing your build. Look forward to seeing more as it progresses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Tim Nolan said:


> I've enjoyed following your progress on this fine build BP. Very inspirational. I am in the process of gathering parts for my own build. I've talked to Randy at VoodooFx this week, getting the electronics squared away and hope to add "just a bit more" with use of another board and some fiber opics to boot. Between your build and the "Studio IS" build from the guy in Japan, it's getting me motivated to dive into this kit. I have a good friend currently building one as well, and saw his a few weeks ago in progress, what an outstanding kit this turned out to be, everything we all had hoped for.
> 
> These kits become an obsession, a labor of love for many of us, and it shows in work such as yours. The term "Museum Quality" definitely comes to mind viewing your build. Look forward to seeing more as it progresses. :thumbsup:


Many Sincere Thanks Sir.

Again I am humbled by your generous compliment!

Yes I started rigging the interior Lighting...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Just some current Pics Of My Jupiter Two.
The interior Lighting is My Own Set up, I want to add a Little More Lighting to reflect the Full Size Set during several season Three Episodes.

I also elected to add the Landing Gear. At first I was going to display this as an In Flight Model and have since changed My Mind.


----------



## SJF

The lit bottom, along with the interior lighting, makes it look eerily like the "real" thing. Very nice job! 

Sean


----------



## spocks beard

Very nice work on your J2!
The figures also are a nice touch to an impressive build:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

YES, Great work BeatlePaul, really OUTSTANDING ! do you have any more pictures showing it in stronger light ?


----------



## kdaracal

Really nice, I hope mine turns out as nice!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

bert model maker said:


> YES, Great work BeatlePaul, really OUTSTANDING ! do you have any more pictures showing it in stronger light ?


Sure Bert!!

More Pics to come!!


----------



## bert model maker

Thanks BP, i want to see the lower hull & landing gear area if you have those. Did you go with the kit legs or aftermarket legs ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

bert model maker said:


> Thanks BP, i want to see the lower hull & landing gear area if you have those. Did you go with the kit legs or aftermarket legs ?


You Know, I really dig the Kit Legs.

The kit legs lend themselves to a nice Diorama setting(which I am working on), With the rest Of the Robinsons outside the Ship, and Professor Robinson and Major West visable through the Main Viewport!

However If I were to make a Hero Miniature version(without the full interior etc), I would have used the Aftermarket Legs!!


----------



## Tim Nolan

Man it looks good! Some of you guys are just far enough ahead of me that it keeps me inspired to keep at it!!! Just this weekend, I finally got to the point where EVERY part has been painted!! Whew! I am gradually mocking it all up on my bench as I go along, adding paint and decals to the parts! This thing is tedious to say the least!!! Yours looks magnificent! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spocks beard

Tim Nolan said:


> Man it looks good! Some of you guys are just far enough ahead of me that it keeps me inspired to keep at it!!! Just this weekend, I finally got to the point where EVERY part has been painted!! Whew! I am gradually mocking it all up on my bench as I go along, adding paint and decals to the parts! This thing is tedious to say the least!!! Yours looks magnificent! Thanks for sharing!


Tim,Glad to hear you are just about finished!
You probably already know this, but a word of caution transfering the astrogator decal.
You really should trim down a bit off the top and bottom of that decal to get it to fit properly.
I had to find out the hard way that it is a bit to wide to fit the calibration ring.
If you trim the top and bottom of the clear film down to just the white of the decal top and bottom, you should be fine.:thumbsup:I don't know if that has been already mentioned in another thread or not.Sorry beatlepaul for straying off topic a bit here,And i look forward to seeing more of your awsome J2 pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

I'll second that warning about the astrogator decal; mine shredded to pieces when trying to apply it.
And now, back to Mark's magnificent build...


----------



## XMAN64

Beatlepaul your build looks great. Did you seal the hull? It looks seamless.
Congratulations.......
and Spock thanks for the warning


----------



## bert model maker

Are you talking about the Moebius kit supplied decal ?


----------



## Seaview

Yes, I remember because there was no other decal available for that "measuring tape".


----------



## bert model maker

I think Henrys decals at TSDS does ! How are you doing seaview ? everything well ?
Bert


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

*astrogator numbers*

I scrapped my decal right after the third time i messed it up.

I sanded down the ring a tiny bit more so that I could use these.

Made 'em myself and all 360 degrees are accounted for
just print them full size on an 8.5 x 11 sheet of paper and cut them out.

a tiny drop of super glue to start, then one more on the overlap.


----------



## teslabe

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I scrapped my decal right after the third time i messed it up.
> 
> I sanded down the ring a tiny bit more so that I could use these.
> 
> Made 'em myself and all 360 degrees are accounted for
> just print them full size on an 8.5 x 11 sheet of paper and cut them out.
> 
> a tiny drop of super glue to start, then one more on the overlap.


They look great, thank you Lou.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Well, never having the good sense to leave well enough alone, I decided to make a working outer hatch...well why not? I have already a working inner Hatch!!!!I rather like it! It really gives you a sense of getting inside the ship without removing the upper hull. It was either that or open an area behind the upper bubble to look inside. One of the things I like best about the Moebius Flying Sub(which I am also working on), is the ability to remove the upper docking ring to have a look around inside. I HATE removing the whole tops on these things!!!!

The hupper hull is just sitting on the lower Hull, as I am doing more work.








I still need to clean up some paint detail and such......The Inner Hatch looks like crap!LOL!!!







I am still adding more Lights as well...

Looks like the Younger Robinson Kids want to say Hello!!and Oh Dear, Dr. Smith and the Robot too?!?!?!?






I still need to Paint the figures Faces as well...

TO BE CONTINUED..........


----------



## Model Man

I'm not a fan of the led hotspots on the freezer wall, but sliding doors, freak-in-A! Quite Excellent!


----------



## bert model maker

Mark, that looks OUTSTANDING ! how long did it take you to decide to make opening hatches ?


----------



## Ductapeforever

Mark, outstanding job on the hatches. Glad to see someone else with the 'stones' to try it. Looks like you did it the same way I did mine. Superb!


----------



## mmmmp

>I'm not a fan of the led hotspots on the freezer wall,<snip>

I raninto this too, however there is an easy solution. I used yellow LEDS under the freezing tubes and blue behind the panels. I glued an ultra-bright LED to the top of the center panel shining straight down. This created a triangular diffused effect. Experiment a little, but the with yellow/blue combo - it's just about the correct brightness. Also, one could light all nine panels and use a lower value LED.

Mark


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Model Man said:


> I'm not a fan of the led hotspots on the freezer wall, but sliding doors, freak-in-A! Quite Excellent!


Many Thanks, However as I said, this is still "Under construction"And the lighting is far from over...What you see is temporary


----------



## Captain Han Solo

bert model maker said:


> Mark, that looks OUTSTANDING ! how long did it take you to decide to make opening hatches ?


Bert as soon as Moebius said they were going to produce the kit! LOL!

What really made up my mind was when I saw our Friend Duct Tapes' Build!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Ductapeforever said:


> Mark, outstanding job on the hatches. Glad to see someone else with the 'stones' to try it. Looks like you did it the same way I did mine. Superb!


Again my friend, I got to give credit where it's due,It was because of your excellent work I finally decided to make the plunge!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701

Really great job there Mark :thumbsup:

I think I'll be doing the siding hatch's thing too as I will most likely join the two halves together so they'll help show off my interior as well. But by the time I kick mine off you blokes will most likely be sick of seeing J2 builds


----------



## Captain Han Solo

AJ-1701 said:


> Really great job there Mark :thumbsup:
> 
> I think I'll be doing the siding hatch's thing too as I will most likely join the two halves together so they'll help show off my interior as well. But by the time I kick mine off you blokes will most likely be sick of seeing J2 builds


 
Not me my friend!!
I always enjoy a great build-up, and seeing your stuff, I look forward to what you do to your Jupiter Two!!!

When all is said and done, I will be sealing up my Jupiter 2 as well. Leaving the fusion core removeable, so I can get in to change batteries and such.


----------



## falcondesigns

Great work,BeatlePaul.


----------



## JeffG

Excellent and inspirational. Makes me really wanna get going on mine!


----------



## spocks beard

beatlepaul,Great work on your J2 & I have to give credit wear it's deserved.
cutting into the hull to make sliding hatches has to take a lot of skill,But i won't be doing that with mine.It will be a straight stock out of the box build with some crude lighting inside to iluminate the interior,And the cool fusion core kit.
I give you guys a lot of credit for doing so many challenging things with your J2 kits,Good luck,And i look forward to seeing your finished J2 beatlepaul.
Have a great holiday weekend all:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

*MORE PICS.....*










Again, The hulls are just sitting together, when I finally finish, they will be sealed with no gap..also Yes the figures faces still need to be painted..And the Air-Lock Hatch area needs to be cleaned up a bit, I just couldn't resist taking some cool pictures!!


----------



## Paulbo

Looking good, Mark. I like the "group portraits".


----------



## johncal

Just a suggestion for the decals. You can buy inkjet printer decal paper in clear or white ( or combination packs of both) at a lot of hobby shops. The one I used on another model I did was the testors brand, but there are others. You can get 3 clear and 3 white 8 1/2 X 5 1/2 sheets for around 9 bucks or less.

If you have a scanner at home like I do, make a high resolution copy of the decal sheet before you start. Then if you screw up, you can print another one up yourself.

After you print them, you have to let them dry for a couple of hours and then use a good flexible clear coat on them.

It's nice, you can even make your own custom designs if you have photoshop are are any good at it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Paulbo said:


> Looking good, Mark. I like the "group portraits".


Thanks Paul!:thumbsup:

Those figures will do ........for now:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

beatlepaul said:


> *MORE PICS.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, The hulls are just sitting together, when I finally finish, they will be sealed with no gap..also Yes the figures faces still need to be painted..And the Air-Lock Hatch area needs to be cleaned up a bit, I just couldn't resist taking some cool pictures!!


OUTSTANDING Jupiter 2 BeatlePaul ! In picture 1, what is that blue line on the edge of the main hatch ? Is it part way open ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

bert model maker said:


> OUTSTANDING Jupiter 2 BeatlePaul ! In picture 1, what is that blue line on the edge of the main hatch ? Is it part way open ?


Good Eye my Friend!!:thumbsup:

No, that is a Light leak that I am already in the process of taking care of.When I am finished, you *WILL NOT* see that!


----------



## Gemini1999

Mark -

Absolutely fabulous work on that J2! I love how that came out. I loved the "portrait" pics with the figures as well. Which light kit did you use for the dome & the fusion core? I noted that it's not the white/blue that appears in most recent builds (just curious).

A terrific build!

Bryan


----------



## Xenodyssey

Wow. Fantastic group shots. Reminds me of the pilot episode aboard the alien colonist ship.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Gemini1999 said:


> Mark -
> 
> Absolutely fabulous work on that J2! I love how that came out. I loved the "portrait" pics with the figures as well. Which light kit did you use for the dome & the fusion core? I noted that it's not the white/blue that appears in most recent builds (just curious).
> 
> A terrific build!
> 
> Bryan


Many Thanks:thumbsup:
I used the dome/fusion core combo available from Voodo-Fx.


----------



## kenlee

beatlepaul said:


> Well, never having the good sense to leave well enough alone, I decided to make a working outer hatch...well why not? I have already a working inner Hatch!!!!I rather like it! It really gives you a sense of getting inside the ship without removing the upper hull. It was either that or open an area behind the upper bubble to look inside. One of the things I like best about the Moebius Flying Sub(which I am also working on), is the ability to remove the upper docking ring to have a look around inside. I HATE removing the whole tops on these things!!!!
> 
> The hupper hull is just sitting on the lower Hull, as I am doing more work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to clean up some paint detail and such......The Inner Hatch looks like crap!LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still adding more Lights as well...
> 
> Looks like the Younger Robinson Kids want to say Hello!!and Oh Dear, Dr. Smith and the Robot too?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to Paint the figures Faces as well...
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED..........


Great job on the hatches, and on your build. I wanted to open the inner hatch on my kit, but I couldn't work around the lighting I installed behind the electronics panel beside the airlock. Seeing this makes me want to go back in and open it up. I still might since I used screws to secure the soffit part in place on top of the support beams and did not glue the wall panels in place.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Many thanks Sir!
Your ceiling beams add so much more to the visual of looking in through the main airlock/main Viewport.

Pics soon....

As this prodject continues, I am seriously thinking about opening the lower level viewport(No, I repeat No Interior aside from the Computers visable through the window, A modified Flight Couch etc. with some frosted plastic lit from behind).

.....And making the Ramp to the chariot Bay Open and close(Really for ease of Battery replacement):freak::thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999

beatlepaul said:


> As this prodject continues, *I am seriously thinking about opening the lower level viewport(No, I repeat No Interior aside from the Computers visable through the window, A modified Flight Couch etc. with some frosted plastic lit from behind*).
> 
> .....And making the Ramp to the chariot Bay Open and close(Really for ease of Battery replacement):freak::thumbsup:


Mark -

I like this idea - mainly because it would be too complicated/impractical to any more detail than that.

Bryan


----------



## kenlee

beatlepaul said:


> Many thanks Sir!
> Your ceiling beams add so much more to the visual of looking in through the main airlock/main Viewport.
> 
> Pics soon....
> 
> As this prodject continues, I am seriously thinking about opening the lower level viewport(No, I repeat No Interior aside from the Computers visable through the window, A modified Flight Couch etc. with some frosted plastic lit from behind).
> 
> .....And making the Ramp to the chariot Bay Open and close(Really for ease of Battery replacement):freak::thumbsup:


Or perhaps a photo of the interior that you could normally see through the viewport lit from behind.


----------



## bert model maker

kenlee said:


> Or perhaps a photo of the interior that you could normally see through the viewport lit from behind.


Yes & the perfect picture and i think the only picture from the outside looking in is the episode with the girl from the green dimension floating outside the jupiter 2, the same episode with the Jupiter 2 landing onto the fuel barge. The screen grab would include Dr. Smith looking out horrified at what he is seeing. the scene really shows the lower level interior nicely


----------



## kenlee

bert model maker said:


> Yes & the perfect picture and i think the only picture from the outside looking in is the episode with the girl from the green dimension floating outside the jupiter 2, the same episode with the Jupiter 2 landing onto the fuel barge. The screen grab would include Dr. Smith looking out horrified at what he is seeing. the scene really shows the lower level interior nicely


Now you've done it, I'm thinking how cool that would look. Since none of my interior is glued in place, the upper deck was installed to the lower hull with screws, this would be so easy to do.


----------



## kenlee

kenlee said:


> Now you've done, I'm thinking how cool that would look. Since none my interior is glued in place, the upper deck was installed to the lower hull with screws, this would be so easy to do.


I even have parts for the interior walls already cut to fit the contour of the hull, the scrap parts leftover from my scratchbuilt launch cradle!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

*FINISHED!*

Well Lads she's Finished.

Many Thanks to Team Moebius for producing this Sci-Fi Icon:thumbsup:

Also to Paul at Paragrafix for his excellent Decals and Photo Etch Parts

And thanks also to Randy at Voodo fx for the outstanding lighting package he offers and to Kenlee for his Ceiling Beams!!

What I did..
Working Airlock Hatches
Scratch-built Space Pod/ Ladder to lower level/ Astrogator stool
my Own custom Lighting for the upper Deck
VoodoFx lighting for Upper Dome and Fusion Core
Lunar Models 1/35 Robinson Family Figures
added Kenlee's Ceiling Beams
Functional Space Pod Hatch for Battery Placement

Some last Pictures...


----------



## kimba32003

Excellent work Beatlepaul !! 
I'm about to finish my Jupiter 2 within the next weeks myself. I've installed an MP3 player with portable speaker system inside with the "Derelict" J2 engine sounds.... I gotta say, it's AWESOME, the sound actually reverberates inside and increases the already ample volume and is SOOOOO believable. 
I admire your courage to cut through and have opening hatches. I'm not that adventurous nor have that skill level at this point. But I believe I need to "open" the chariot access door for the same reason as you. It will tgive me access to turning the MP3 player on without having to open the hulls everytime I want to activate the soundfx.
I'll have to post some pics and a video when all is up and running. I'm sure you'll agree that this build has been a great, fun challenge and well worth the final result !
Keep up the good work
Wayne


----------



## mmmmp

Beautiful craftsmanship 'Sir' Paul!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Kenlee and Beatlepaul

Fantastic, amazing, wonderfull, and everything else job!!!!

Thanks and more pictures, please.


----------



## johncal

Indeed..... Very nice. Lots of work, but worth it!


----------



## bert model maker

BEATLEPAUL, outstanding as usual ! I like your display. Mine is still in the box, heath setback for me & the wife, but someday soon i will try & tackle it. When I do, I hope it turns out as nice as yours !
Bert


----------



## Captain Han Solo

bert model maker said:


> BEATLEPAUL, outstanding as usual ! I like your display. Mine is still in the box, heath setback for me & the wife, but someday soon i will try & tackle it. When I do, I hope it turns out as nice as yours !
> Bert


 
Bert,

Many thanks and I hope Both you and your Wife get better soon:thumbsup:

I am sure your build up will be Better than Mine Sir!

Get Well Soon!!!!

Mark


----------



## bert model maker

Thanks mark, yours will be an inspiration to me when i finally get to build mine.
bert


----------

